

What is gimbal lock and why do we still have to worry about it? - rhufnagel
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/03/15/what-is-gimbal-lock-and-why-do-we-still-have-to-worry-about-it/

======
fencepost
Wow, a new-to-me way to make a site unreadable on my phone.

